# Happiness consists mostly on knowledge



## Saku89

*Sofocles (Classic Greek)*

Hello, I want to have these sentences in classic Greek, is there someone who can help me?

"Happiness consists mostly on knowledge".

I don't know exactly the translation to English. In Spanish:

'El saber es la parte más considerable de la felicidad'.

Thank you very much.


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Hola!

Un intento más:


Saku89 said:


> 'El saber es la parte más considerable de la felicidad'.


 
"Η γνώση είναι το πιο αξιόλογο κομμάτι της ευτυχίας"

Un saludo,


----------



## Saku89

¡Muchísimas gracias! Me viene genial


----------



## ateaofimdomar

I would just like to point out that anthodocheio's suggestions are modern, not classical Greek, i.e. if you are looking for the original quote by Sophocles you may need to wait for someone else to come along and suggest something.


----------



## Saku89

I need the sentences in both languages, Classic and Modern Greek.


----------



## anthodocheio

Sorry! I didn’t notice. The original post of Saku89 was saying Modern Greek. I remember that..


----------



## Saku89

Don't worry, I thank you very much the translation, I need phrases in both languages


----------



## Tetina

Hello, 
it would be helpful if you could mention some more infos on this quote, i.e. thanks to ateaofimdomar we know it's a quote of Sophocles but if you'd knew the play ... (the verse would be nice also......).


----------



## ateaofimdomar

No credit for me for mentioning Sophocles, I read it in Saku89's first post. Actually, as you can see here, this quote is attributed to Pythagoras and it seems to me that it is one of these quotes that circulate over the Internet somewhat changed.
Where did you find this quote, Saku?


----------



## Saku89

I've read it in a blog, but I don't know the play where it's wrote... Sorry


----------

